
Ask HN: Have you ever solicited( & received) feedback on Coding Tests for Jobs? - justboxing
I recently applied for 2 jobs. 1 had 2 coding tests, followed by a live coding session (very stressful having someone look over your screen live) on coderpad.io, the other had a take-home assignment  to build a working web app (took me 8 hours).<p>In both instances, I made it past the coding round, and am about to get job offers.<p>Still, I wanted to know how I did, and whether I measured up to their existing team of developers. So I solicited detailed feedback on my code submission.<p>Neither company gave me anything. The 2nd one simply said &quot;Great Job! Your code looks professional.&quot;<p>Have any of you solicited such feedback for your code test submissions as part of a job interview? Any experiences you can share?
======
ajeet_dhaliwal
I have asked but never received anything. Actually thinking about it I have
only asked in cases when I failed.

